# worst genre of video game



## weavile001 (Jul 16, 2012)

what is the worst type for you?
FPS 
ARCADE
FIGHTING 
PUZZLE
MUSIC
RACING
RPG
PLATFORM
ACTION
MINI GAMES
FISHING 
PINBALL 
TETRIS
SIMULATION 
STRATEGY
ADVENTURE
SPORTS 
FOR ME IS FPS , BECAUSE ITS ANNOYNG AND BORING , EXCLUDING GOLDENEY 007


----------



## donaldgx (Jul 16, 2012)

FPS hands down


----------



## beta4attack (Jul 16, 2012)

Same goes for me. (FPS)


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 16, 2012)

Sports


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 16, 2012)

Pinball/Fishing/Tetris arent really Genres but since you put them up there I may aswell say they are the worst.
Also this just seems to be a thread where everyone going to get up into their panties about "I hate mainstream FPS games they are so gay they are ruining the game industry."
FPSs are great, there's no real reason that they should be hated as much as they are.
Hate the game not the genre.

EDIT: For an actual Genre im gonna have to agree with Sports ^^^


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 16, 2012)

They are all equally wonderful


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 16, 2012)

FPS
FISHING
SPORTS

TIL tetris is a genera of gaming.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd go with simulation. Never been a fan of nintendogs and all that other blah.


----------



## injected11 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sports, for sure.

And apparently there are games now where you play as a team's MANAGER? How boring can you get?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 16, 2012)

Fighting.

I also don't like majority of FPS and simulation (never into Sims).


----------



## syko5150 (Jul 16, 2012)

Simulation for me. I find them very boring. Tetris is part of the puzzle genre and fishing is part of the sports genre or in some cases simulation genre.


----------



## DJ91990 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shovelware. (Just about)Nobody likes shovelware.


----------



## Fudge (Jul 16, 2012)

Sports...


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 16, 2012)

FPS mainly. z.z


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 16, 2012)

I would have to say simulation. Sports comes pretty close, but not enough.



Spoiler



Jokingly, worst genre are hentai games, because you end up playing with yourself more than you play the game.


----------



## jorpor (Jul 16, 2012)

FPS and Sports for sure.


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 16, 2012)

Fighting games will be top of my list, the 1 v 1, this wasn't always the case, i adored Street Fighter 2 when it 1st came to the megadrive but now i never play em.

Still play Streets of Rage tho.


----------



## nando (Jul 16, 2012)

sport followed by rpg

maybe simulation (driving, flying)


----------



## Paarish (Jul 16, 2012)

Sports... ew...


----------



## Vinnymac (Jul 16, 2012)

For me Pinball, Simulation, and Sports are definitely the worst genres. Simulation probably being the most boring.

This list is not a very accurate genre list...and why not make some sort of poll out of this?

I am surprised to see so many people saying FPS is bad. I personally think there are some good ones out their besides GoldenEye. I think Halo CE, TF2, and CS are all great FPS games. Also why isn't TPS on here?


----------



## DCG (Jul 16, 2012)

sports and fishing.
(exept the fishing part of legend of zelda )


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 16, 2012)

sports are indeed boring, the games of course


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 16, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> FOR ME IS FPS , BECAUSE ITS ANNOYNG AND BORING , EXCLUDING GOLDENEY 007



Goldeneye is kinda shit nowadays. Hell is was pretty shit when Perfect Dark came out.

But I'm not surprised that GBAtemp keeps saying "FPS" because people here seem to equate Call of Duty and the like to the Black Plague.

Personally I'm not a fan of strategy (turn-based or RTS), sports (exception being a few good Mario sports games),or simulation (if by simulation you mean Railworks and crap like that).


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 16, 2012)

There is no bad genre just bad game developers. Any developer worth their salt can make a good game for any genre and personally I reckon you are not a true gamer if you dismiss any genre.

It's always best to try them even if its not a style you like, if you don't you'll miss out on some real gems.


----------



## Langin (Jul 16, 2012)

I am sorry, but I hate all FPS where you have to shoot at humans(COD, BF, everything, I play GTA but riding trough people instead of shooting them is way more fun! And well Just Cause 2 is a small exception for now, cos I love to explore the island!)

I also can't stand sports games except for Tennis games which aren't great as well. I play Virtua Tennis 4 a LOT cos I want to have it's trophies and it's pretty mindless fun.(When I get my Platinum trophy the hype might be gone D: ) Oh and Mario Tennis on the N64 is way to go, every sports game needs to be like a Mario game!

Are there any people who can't stand RPG's? I can't stand Western RPG's like Skyrim they are BORING as hell... I can't explain myself for this but yeah it is my opinion. All JRPGS are awesome.(I am a japan/korea-aholic)

I also hate MMO's it brainwashes people.

Edit: Hadrian just took the words out of my mouth. That is an awesome reply.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> There is no bad genre just bad game developers. Any developer worth their salt can make a good game for any genre and personally I reckon you are not a true gamer if you dismiss any genre.
> 
> It's always best to try them even if its not a style you like, if you don't you'll miss out on some real gems.



i never played/wanted a game bacause its from activision , ubisoft or any those , only because i want or i know it is good , likeokemon/zelda


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 16, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> i never played/wanted a game bacause its from activision , ubisoft or any those , only because i want or i know it is good , likeokemon/zelda


You poor child, you have missed out on some of the greatest games made.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 16, 2012)

EON said:


> I am sorry, but I hate all FPS where you have to shoot at humans(COD, BF, everything, I play GTA but riding trough people instead of shooting them is way more fun! And well Just Cause 2 is a small exception for now, cos I love to explore the island!)
> 
> I also can't stand sports games except for Tennis games which aren't great as well. I play Virtua Tennis 4 a LOT cos I want to have it's trophies and it's pretty mindless fun.(When I get my Platinum trophy the hype might be gone D: ) Oh and Mario Tennis on the N64 is way to go, every sports game needs to be like a Mario game!
> 
> ...


yeah those kinds of rpg are boring and mind-consuming ,


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 16, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> i´m not saiyng that i never played any game,i played almost all good games , excluding zelda wind waker, assasin creed and any FPS



"Any FPS" is a pretty large lack. Valve made a living off creating FPS (well, first person) games and missing any of them feels like a war crime.

And yeah I'm a war criminal because I never played the first Half Life.


----------



## nando (Jul 16, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> There is no bad genre just bad game developers. Any developer worth their salt can make a good game for any genre and personally I reckon you are not a true gamer if you dismiss any genre.
> 
> It's always best to try them even if its not a style you like, if you don't you'll miss out on some real gems.




no, you can dislike a whole genre and there is nothing you can do to the genre to make it fun for some people. like driving simulators, there are simply boring as all hell specially if you don't like driving in the first place. you can add all the explosions and speed you want but at it's core, the simulation aspect is still boring to me.

sports is another one. i don't find anything fun about football. that includes playing in in real life, watching it on tv, going to my own school game event or any variation of football, such as touch or flag. so there really is no way you can make this genre fun for me in a video game.

edit, and i can't stand any RPGs. i cant' even stand some light rpg elements in games like zelda.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 16, 2012)

nando said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > There is no bad genre just bad game developers. Any developer worth their salt can make a good game for any genre and personally I reckon you are not a true gamer if you dismiss any genre.
> ...


If you feel that way then you truly lack imagination.

I really wasn't into 3D stealth games, I hated them but if I went by the "I'll always hate those kind of games" I wouldn't have played the excellent Arkham Asylum.


----------



## DS1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> There is no bad genre just bad game developers. Any developer worth their salt can make a good game for any genre and personally I reckon you are not a true gamer if you dismiss any genre.
> 
> It's always best to try them even if its not a style you like, if you don't you'll miss out on some real gems.



Yeah. I was trying to think of a genre I didn't like, but I can only think of companies I don't like. ImageEpoch, hahahahaah. There is no single genre which doesn't contain a game that I absolutely LOVE.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2012)

1


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 16, 2012)

nando said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > There is no bad genre just bad game developers. Any developer worth their salt can make a good game for any genre and personally I reckon you are not a true gamer if you dismiss any genre.
> ...


are you saiyng football or soccer? because if it is footbal , yeah it is a shit , but if it is soccer , inazuma eleven is the best

the only racing game that i play is mario kart 
rpg


----------



## badgerkins (Jul 16, 2012)

Racing games. Apart from Mario Kart, they're all pretty boring.

Realistic simulation games. Flight, trains, farming, etc. Management games on the other hand like SimCity and Rollercoaster Tycoon I love.

RTS. Just not good at them xP


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 16, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> are you saiyng football or soccer? because if it is footbal , yeah it is a shit , but if it is soccer , inazuma eleven is the best



Football in the USA is not soccer so I'll assume he meant American football.

Although I do find most sports games rather dull unless they're like Mario-ized to the point where they're barely a sports game any more. Like I'd probably fall asleep or quit trying to play FIFA but I could sit through a few games of Mario Strikers. I'm not in love with them but I'll play them if they're offered.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 16, 2012)

I hate Sports games. Not because I dont like sports, which I do like, but because EA and other assholes of the industry make millions a year off of something I can go and do in my front yard for maybe 7 bucks with a few friends.

And even then its not all sport games I hate (like Izuma or Mario. Hell, I even like NBA JAM)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't even play sports games, but I would rather play Madden 2013 Clockwork Orange style until my eyes bleed, than play another Brown & Bloom™ shooter with "Kill everything, then go over there and kill everything else" Gameplay.


----------



## nando (Jul 16, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> are you saiyng football or soccer? because if it is footbal , yeah it is a shit , but if it is soccer , inazuma eleven is the best
> 
> the only racing game that i play is mario kart
> rpg




is there such a thing as flag and touch soccer?
i enjoy playing soccer/futbol.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 17, 2012)

Some list: it has tetris as a genre (I would have sworn that was a puzzler), but it's missing basic things like TPS or RTS.


I don't know enough of fishing games to call it a genre (I'd say endless ocean was just a simulation, but meh...whatever floats yer boat), but still: fishing games.


Close second: pretty much anything with turn based gameplay. Fallout is still my only REAL exception thus far (xenoblades and advance wars get good grades, but they never really held my interest).

EDIT: wait: skip that. Close second is anything with too much freakin' "REALISM"! I bet all the votes for FPS are because they are fed up with just having to crouch everywhere or having to wait to respawn all the time.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 17, 2012)

I picked racing, but i wanted to add that it's more just realistic racers and does not include kart racers.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 17, 2012)

sports
racing
*simulation*
fishing
fps
Tetris (because it fails at being a genre, lol)

It was really close, but I voted simulation because any game that values realism over fun usually fails.
Example: Madden fails for me not because its a sports game, but because it's a rigid simulation. Tecmo & its fun gameplay ftw.

wtf Tetris?
It's not a genre -- but if it was, it would be a good genre.


----------



## Rasas (Jul 17, 2012)

Wever said:


> Some list: it has tetris as a genre (I would have sworn that was a puzzler), but it's missing basic things like TPS or RTS.
> 
> 
> I don't know enough of fishing games to call it a genre (I'd say endless ocean was just a simulation, but meh...whatever floats yer boat), but still: fishing games.
> ...


Don't judge people and their FPS habits. Maybe your right or maybe they just hate the amount which isn't as bad as people make it out to be. I personally hate most of them since they either have a bad gimmick, there is usually a better FPS game and the fact TImesplitters 4 isn't out yet.

It should also be shooters since there are Third Person shooters and rail gun shooters or at least a lot more choices should be added. Strategy is another big one missing since some people hate RTS, tower defense and the other games the genre has.  Isn't Tetris sort of a puzzle though.


----------



## Balee56 (Jul 17, 2012)

FPS,because there are too many fps games lately,and the community blows.I tried to play recently released fps games,but they couldn't hold my attention for longer than 10-20 minutes...
Still the MOBA community is the worst of all.I like MOBA games but there are so many mighty high retards,that think they're amazing and actually they're not...They're spamming report for killsteal if you accidentally do it a SINGLE time,and if you can't escape you get a "reprot for feeding" message because you died.It has many racists and homophobes and the swearing is hilariously bad.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 17, 2012)

Tetris for one reason the mutiplayer of it sucks ass and there's too many fucking pro's who drop pieces like half of a sec... so god damn lame...


----------



## AceWarhead (Jul 17, 2012)

Nintendo.


----------



## tbgtbg (Jul 17, 2012)

I voted for sports, but I really wish I could've voted for two and also picked music.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 18, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> TETRIS



Stopped reading. You must be new to gaming.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 18, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> weavile001 said:
> 
> 
> > TETRIS
> ...


no, its considered a genre on many roms sites


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 18, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > weavile001 said:
> ...



No, I was talking about it being bad. But now that you bring that up, those people must be idiots because Tetris is considered a puzzle game.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 18, 2012)

Rasas said:


> Wever said:
> 
> 
> > Some list: it has tetris as a genre (I would have sworn that was a puzzler), but it's missing basic things like TPS or RTS.
> ...


I must say I made that post before looking at the results. Going by the comments, I thought it'd be way up top. Instead, it only has 3 votes thus far. So all these comments are just an outcry that FPS'es aren't their favorite. Or that it's overdone, as you mentioned.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 18, 2012)

As much distain i have for common FPS, as i would never play them alone, i have had some fantastic hours of gaming with my bros playing BattleField 3. 

also im learning that having a closed mind about just about anything is not a good thing.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, seeing as RPGs bore the fuck out of me, and most are just like every other RPG out there, I'm gonna go with that.  Fighting games are a close 2nd, with Sports right behind it.


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 18, 2012)

Sports easily. I can play ANY genre of game excluding sports, just so damn boring to me. The only sports games i ever liked were the parody/unrealistic ones, like NFL Blitz, NBA Street, NBA Jam, etc.

Other than those sorts, you wont ever see me touching a Madden or NBA game.

Also FPS's are getting pretty bad lately, seems like the genre went downhill after Modern Warefare 2, CoD4 was probably the last truly epic FPS for me. Battlefield 3 was amazing too, other than that, everything else feels like a generic clone. Especially with CoD releasing yearly games and people still going batshit crazy over it


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 18, 2012)

Dating Simulation is by far the worse on consoles save for edultainment which is useless, because 90% of them are utterly crappy or severely generic, they all strive to be the next Love Plus or Tokimeki Memorial but most fail to even be half as good.

Edultainment- Nothing good about those, you play games to have fun, not learn, want to train your brain, play a puzzle game.

Sports- Too many rehashes, Note to EA and 2K sports, expansion DLC and expansion packs, they both exist use them instead of making a completely new game, all non-handheld dating sims desperately need those as well.

FPS- You can't be CoD or Halo just stop it, stop it, stop it, the rehashes are more unacceptable than the last, and for CoD and Halo, full expansions over new gamers are necessary especially for the PC. .


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 18, 2012)

Hum... There's several types of simulation games like Harvest Moon, SimCity, The Sims and then there's even Simulation games like MindRover, which are actually really helpful and not only do you have fun playing the game, you actually learn stuff. =3

Also, Flight Simulator game, when I went to do my tryout for the Air Force, they asked me to try out a Flight Simulator game (don't recall the game) in the tech room, since the controls were exactly like the real thing (I was inside the jet and they showed me how the control and tools were the same and all).

In general not all Simulators are bad, although there are some boring ones that I'd never play, theres also interesting ones that teach me stuff that I'm interested (and there's also the ones that I play for fun like Harvest Moon and Rune Factory).


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> weavile001 said:
> 
> 
> > FOR ME IS FPS , BECAUSE ITS ANNOYNG AND BORING , EXCLUDING GOLDENEY 007
> ...


I'm surprised to see that you actually like some Mario sport games.
I hate them all and I'm a Nintendo fanboy...


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 18, 2012)

EA sport games, war first person shooters, just dance type games (not sure what genre that would come under)


----------



## adamshinoda (Jul 18, 2012)

Angry Birds-type.


----------



## takuyayagami (Jul 18, 2012)

anything that is first person view and guns XD


----------



## nando (Jul 18, 2012)

takuyayagami said:


> anything that is first person view and guns XD




b, but, metroid prime


----------



## lufere7 (Jul 18, 2012)

I will have to say none, since I can think of at least a few games I've liked in each genre, I think there are no bad genres just bad games, although I can understand why people would dislike a genre.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 18, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> EA sport games, war first person shooters, just dance type games (not sure what genre that would come under)



Just Dance is a Rhythm game (that's the genre name for any musicy type game).


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 18, 2012)

I hate COD. Yeah, I mean the fucking fish.

This a shit thread.


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 18, 2012)

That text based browser games that you play against people, you do some shit, and wait for 3 hours to get energy to do some more shit, that is the worst kind of game


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sports games. What's the point? Why not go out and actually play the sport, instead of sitting on the coach.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 18, 2012)

Fishing... so much more enjoyable irl. The best part is, you actually catch fish lol


----------



## Depravo (Jul 18, 2012)

Scott-105 said:


> Sports games. What's the point? Why not go out and actually play the sport, instead of sitting on the coach.


Quite right. I often drive my F1 car to St Andrews for a few rounds of golf.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 18, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> > Sports games. What's the point? Why not go out and actually play the sport, instead of sitting on the coach.
> ...


Point taken. I guess if you can't do it in real life, I guess the video game is the next best thing.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 18, 2012)

Scott-105 said:


> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> > Scott-105 said:
> ...


Also, some sport games take a lot of skill to play, sport games aren't a bad genre, just that a lot of companies like to abuse big sports and make games out of them every year (I mean, look at the PES games, each year one of them is released for the retail price of 59€, two years later you can grab them on the Sales Bin for 3€ a piece), besides those, a lot of good sport games exist, personally I like Skate, BMX, Snowboarding and Tennis games, even if I can do them in real life, I can't make those awesome moves that the guys do in the games.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 18, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jokingly, worst genre are hentai games, because you end up playing with yourself more than you play the game.


Stop probing my brain, I was about to say the exact same thing!

...then again, better a probed brain than... something else... 

My vote goes for "none". Every game has potential to be fun, the rest is a matter of both execution of the idea and the taste of the player.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 18, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


But I love Hentai Games... Especially the rpg ones, some of them are so awesome (like Rance games, Tears to Tiara, Utawaremono, Alchemy Meister, etc)! =3


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> But I love Hentai Games... Especially the rpg ones, some of them are so awesome (like Rance games, Tears to Tiara, Utawaremono, Alchemy Meister, etc)! =3


Uhm... Are we talking about the entertainment factor or the "gaming" factor? Cause there's not much gaming in those "games", it's mostly "Force Feedback".


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 18, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > But I love Hentai Games... Especially the rpg ones, some of them are so awesome (like Rance games, Tears to Tiara, Utawaremono, Alchemy Meister, etc)! =3
> ...


Have you played them? =O
Besides Rance, most of them are actually good rpgs. ^^
And well.... The other factor also makes them even more badass.


----------



## takuyayagami (Jul 19, 2012)

nando said:


> takuyayagami said:
> 
> 
> > anything that is first person view and guns XD
> ...



I mean as in Modern warfare etc XD


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 19, 2012)

Fishing...

I'm not saying it's the worst genre, I'm just saying it's the genre I like the least


----------



## nando (Jul 19, 2012)

whoever voted music needs to die!

elite beat agents is funtastic and pro instruments in rockband 3 have become my life. i'm actually learning how to play guitar and drums.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 19, 2012)

Just an FYI: the only fun Sports game is the NHL games. All the other ones are waaaaay too boring.

Also: @Guild: Goldeneye is amazing. If you handed me that and Perfect Dark, I'd throw Perfect Dark away. I hated that game. Pacing was slow, everything looked like crap for what it was trying to be, a lot of lag and everything. Even the XBLA version couldn't fix that.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jul 19, 2012)

Cycling.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 19, 2012)

Had you asked me 10 years ago if I liked FPS games, I would have said "Oh yes they are awesome!" now 3,000 FPS games later.... I am just so bored with FPS it takes an exceptional one to even catch my interest long enough to finish the often short single player mission. Black Ops was the most recent FPS I would say that I enjoyed (and that was mostly for the story.) and I do want to play Borderlands 2 when it comes out. After that I really have no interest in more FPS games. 

So I voted FPS, I would rather play a Cooking Momma game over some new generic FPS....


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 19, 2012)

Why do people always forget puzzle games? (Don't add it, I love puzzle games )


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 19, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Also: @Guild: Goldeneye is amazing. If you handed me that and Perfect Dark, I'd throw Perfect Dark away. I hated that game. Pacing was slow, everything looked like crap for what it was trying to be, a lot of lag and everything. Even the XBLA version couldn't fix that.



The Xbox Live version ran at a smooth 60FPS and had all the Goldeneye maps and weapons.

How is it NOT better?

EDIT: As per this whole "FPS games are so old now" thing, I don't see it. I mean we get the publishers "flagship" war FPS games (CoD, Battlefield, MoH to an extent, and Homefront but that doesn't seem too promising). They're very different from Halo, different from Crysis, different from Borderlands, different from tons of other FPS games. If a couple of CoD and Battlefield titles accounts for a market oversaturation, I suggest you look at the SRPG market. Nippon Ichi deals exclusively in SRPGs and just look how many they've made, ported, or remade in the past console generation? Hell they started shoving every goddamn SRPG they could onto the Vita.

If your definition of modern FPS games is CoD and stuff like that, then you suffer from tunnel vision.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 19, 2012)

Sports (exept for some wii sports fun )/Simulation.


----------



## hkz8000 (Jul 19, 2012)

How could you say FPS is the worst genre? hasn't anyone played the half-life series?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 19, 2012)

nando said:


> whoever voted music needs to die!


So you want someone to die for having a different opinion on something you're passionate about?

Nice place, this gbatemp. I feel so free to state how I think about things! 



Wizerzak said:


> Why do people always forget puzzle games? (Don't add it, I love puzzle games )


Even worse: the TS even went as far as to forget to overlook puzzle games!  (yeah, it's in the poll alright).


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2012)

FPS and sports.
I am not talking about good FPS's like Half Life, I am talking the generic crap we get nowadays like COD and Halo that have ruined the FPS market.
As for sports game, EA sports have ruined that by not allowing anyone to make any sports games anymore.
Both had a great start when they first came out, with unique features and gameplay. Nowadays they have all become generic and predicable.


----------



## emigre (Jul 19, 2012)

Japanese role playing games. Rote to the max.


----------



## Lady Reaper (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm gonna say sports because I'm so bad at them its not even funny


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 19, 2012)

"Interactive Movie"

ie Nighttrap, Sewer Shark, Dragons Lair.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 19, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> "Interactive Movie"
> 
> ie Nighttrap, Sewer Shark, Dragons Lair.


dragons lair is the worst game i ever played


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 19, 2012)

Wever said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people always forget puzzle games? (Don't add it, I love puzzle games )
> ...


OK, I was tired when I wrote that post but was the puzzle category there before I posted or not? Otherwise I might be going mad :L


----------



## 098v (Jul 19, 2012)

FPS (not counting the 007 Golden Eye), Fishing


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 19, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Wever said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...


It was there when I first saw it, yes. (a few others and myself made the notion that tetris is a puzzler exactly for that reason).


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 19, 2012)

Wever said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Wever said:
> ...


OK I'm gonna blame that on having literally just woken up when I wrote it


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jul 19, 2012)

Holy shit do I hate racing games. 2nd to that is Sports so boring. Seems to be the popular thing to do to hate FPS.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 19, 2012)

Wombo Combo said:


> Seems to be the popular thing to do to hate FPS.



This this this this this this.

Or GBAtemp is full of weaboos and since Japan doesn't like FPS games, they don't.

Or both.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jul 19, 2012)

I HATE Casino games. SO boring.


----------



## nando (Jul 19, 2012)

Wever said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > whoever voted music needs to die!
> ...



i didn't say i want them to die, i said they should. there is a difference.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Also: @Guild: Goldeneye is amazing. If you handed me that and Perfect Dark, I'd throw Perfect Dark away. I hated that game. Pacing was slow, everything looked like crap for what it was trying to be, a lot of lag and everything. Even the XBLA version couldn't fix that.
> ...



In pretty much every single way. Sure I prefer Goldeneye on the N64, but when it comes to Perfect Dark, then N64 version had the fun factor all behind it that the XBLA version lacked severely.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 20, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> In pretty much every single way. Sure I prefer Goldeneye on the N64, but when it comes to Perfect Dark, then N64 version had the fun factor all behind it that the XBLA version lacked severely.



I really don't see what having better graphics, a better controller, more maps, more weapons, and a wealth of online options makes it worse?

I mean it has online splitscreen for Christ's sake.

You can screenlook.

Using different screens.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > In pretty much every single way. Sure I prefer Goldeneye on the N64, but when it comes to Perfect Dark, then N64 version had the fun factor all behind it that the XBLA version lacked severely.
> ...



Maybe that's it, maybe I hated the controller for the game. Or maybe the game just didn't hold up well over the years. Who knows.


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 20, 2012)

I may be one of the few who actually enjoy sports games. The only ones I played were MLB and NBA. I always enjoy 360 dunking on people when I am too lazy/out of shape to do it myself.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 20, 2012)

None really...

I can think of at least one game from each genre that i enjoyed.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 23, 2012)

If John Deer games can be called their own genre, then that. A thousand times that.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jul 23, 2012)

Cod fans don't take this the wrong way, but I hate Cod and it is making me hate Fps. They use the same engine each year probably a new map in each game, but overall same engine and they make commercials acting like this time its is going to be a good refreshing Fps, but it Doesn't it be the same-thing as before and some of my friends and people on youtube says it the best cod ever??? grow up you don't see halos fans arguing abouts what's better probably because they have a mature fan-base and if it wasn't for Catacomb 3d, Counter-strike or doom it probably wouldn't be no Cod at all (sigh) That's all I have to say bye lol.

Ps. Hl3 hurry and come-out before its to late for me and the world.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jul 23, 2012)

Sports. Just... Why play something that you could do outside...


----------



## YayMii (Jul 23, 2012)

I've played good games in every genre, so I voted "none".
Also, fishing doesn't count as a genre, nor does Tetris and Pinball.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jul 23, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> "Interactive Movie"
> 
> ie Nighttrap, Sewer Shark, Dragons Lair.



Totally agree. What's the point of making a game that you must watch a movie nearly all the time? If you want to watch movie, go watch a damn movie. If you want to play the game, go play the game that based on that movie.
Sega was a dumbshit back then when they invented that Sega CD Shit.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 23, 2012)

adamshinoda said:


> Hey why can you forget one genre?
> EDUCATIONAL GAMES.
> 
> Remember the old days with Mario Teaches Typing, Mario's Time Machine, Mario is Missing?
> ...









I disagree.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 23, 2012)

I really don't understand what's so fun about Sport and Racing games.
You can practice all those sports in real life and fighting games are just button-bashing.
Also I don't understand what's fun about driving laps as fast as possible, not even in real life and yes I can drive.

Have to agree with some people around here that most FPS are getting dull. Nothing fresh and new anymore these days.
To me it feels like I'm playing the same game over and over again, just put into a new jacket.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 23, 2012)

Beertje111 said:


> I really don't understand what's so fun about Sport and Racing games.
> You can practice all those sports in real life and fighting games are just button-bashing.
> Also I don't understand what's fun about driving laps as fast as possible, not even in real life and yes I can drive.
> 
> ...



Fighting games are hardly button bashing if you know how to play them at all.

And racing, I agree to an extent with like realistic racers but anything from Mario Kart to Burnout is really quite fun.

As for the constant FPS hate train, outside of modern war games (Call of Duty, Medal of Honor, Homefront), there's a lot of variety. From Borderlands to Half Life 2, FPS games have been the best this generation than ever before.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jul 23, 2012)

adamshinoda said:


> 4-leaf-clover said:
> 
> 
> > Sports. Just... Why play something that you could do outside...
> ...



But doesnt that fall under the category "Racing" .......?
And yes i know that F1 Racing is a sport .... But with Sports games i think of Football, Tennis, Golf, Etc


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 23, 2012)

Out of my 4 worst liked genre my vote goes to music.

FPS
SPORTS - excluding racing sport type games
FISHING
MUSIC


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 23, 2012)

Some sports games suck but only if they're EA and a football game or if it's 2k and a baseball game.
Really only people who like sports play sports video games.

Fishing is a terrible genre mostly because I've never heard of a good fishing game.

For some reason I can't play through an entire RPG unless its like Valkyria Chronicles so that's probably my least favorite actual genre.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 24, 2012)

Why am I not surprised sports has a good lead?  Perhaps because outside of some unique unlicensed bits of genius it's full retail rehash-o-rama every year paying for a roster upgrade and minor other stuff.  It's greedy, it's stupid, and it's played out...also typically the AI is a joke that can be figured out and once it has been, it's over unless the game is designed around intentional rubber band AI cheats like some racing titles to so called keep it competitive.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 24, 2012)

Votes FPS


----------



## reshx (Jul 25, 2012)

none.
i like every genre of games


----------



## donaldgx (Jul 25, 2012)

TanookiSuit said:


> Why am I not surprised sports has a good lead?  Perhaps because outside of some unique unlicensed bits of genius it's full retail rehash-o-rama every year paying for a roster upgrade and minor other stuff.  It's greedy, it's stupid, and it's played out...also typically the AI is a joke that can be figured out and once it has been, it's over unless the game is designed around intentional rubber band AI cheats like some racing titles to so called keep it competitive.



for a moment i thought you were talking about FPS, then i reread and apparently you talk about sports


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

donaldgx said:


> TanookiSuit said:
> 
> 
> > Why am I not surprised sports has a good lead?  Perhaps because outside of some unique unlicensed bits of genius it's full retail rehash-o-rama every year paying for a roster upgrade and minor other stuff.  It's greedy, it's stupid, and it's played out...also typically the AI is a joke that can be figured out and once it has been, it's over unless the game is designed around intentional rubber band AI cheats like some racing titles to so called keep it competitive.
> ...



OH HO HO SO FUNNY.

Seriously people, hating FPS games doesn't making you cool. It just makes you sound like a hipster twat.


----------



## AngryGreek766 (Jul 25, 2012)

id rather rock fifa 12 all day then play one match of COD TBH. And i love sports in real life im currently in a mens basketball league but when it comes to video games i dunno the only sports game i like is FIFA i think soccer just works in videos games. Basketball is my fav sport but cant stand NBA2k or Live.

P.S. im not gonna sit here and pretend that sports is number 1 worst hated because of any other reason then most people here just dont play sports  in real life and carry that over to video games. Go outside once in a while its a beautiful life.


----------



## reshx (Jul 25, 2012)

the people around here just love adventure....


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 25, 2012)

reshx said:


> the people around here just love adventure....


I do. You should try The longest journey.
Or the sequel Dreamfall - The longest journey


----------



## reshx (Jul 25, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> reshx said:
> 
> 
> > the people around here just love adventure....
> ...


i like it too


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 25, 2012)

4-leaf-clover said:


> Sports. Just... Why play something that you could do outside...



You can say that about Army and racing games.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 27, 2012)

Voted for sports, what a bore.


----------



## wafflebeard (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm biased because I don't like sports anyway, but I think sports games are just ridiculous. The fact that people run out and buy a brand new game that is essentially the same game they bought last year (and the year before that, and the year before that...) just because it has sharper graphics and some updated stats is insanity to me. Not judging anyone, spend your money on whatever makes you happy, but I can't wrap my head around it. 'Course, I'm sure many people think my near obsession with One Piece is just as crazy, so whatevs.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 31, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> 4-leaf-clover said:
> 
> 
> > Sports. Just... Why play something that you could do outside...
> ...


Without risking your life?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 31, 2012)

aminemaster said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > 4-leaf-clover said:
> ...



Sports are just as dangerous, maybe not life threatening, but enough to end your career for whatever over instantly.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jul 31, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 31, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...



"Sports are just as dangerous"
"maybe not life threatening"

I enjoy contradictions too.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 31, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > aminemaster said:
> ...



Bad wording, but I mean not as life threatening and easy to die.

Like in hockey, getting a hard as shit puck slapped at you going 100mp/h. Easy to break bones and end your whole career for everything in that sport. And also this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-e0mYFpam4


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2012)

Then fuck it! Let's just stop sports altogether! 

But seriously I'd rather play sports IRL. Regardless of possible injuries.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 31, 2012)

Sports games aren't meant to be sports simulators. So this whole "I'd rather play the actual sport" argument is pretty fucking dumb.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 31, 2012)

Since when was Fishing a genre?
....and who could ever hate a Tetris game?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 2, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> Since when was Fishing a genre?
> ....and who could ever hate a Tetris game?


Isn't fishing a sport in itself so shouldn't it be count as a sport?

People who hate Tetris are the ones who either are bad at it or think there isn't enough explosions and people killing each other in it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 2, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> People who hate Tetris are the ones who either are bad at it or think there isn't enough explosions and people killing each other in it.



Okay, can we really stop using the whole "There aren't enough explosions for you!" argument, it's fucking retarded.

God forbid anyone like a game with action in it that isn't just dry and boring. I like explosions. I like to watch movies with explosions. I like to play games with explosions. But it's not what defines me (or anyone else) as a gamer.

"There aren't enough explosions/people to kill for you" seems to be something weaboos say too. I'm just saying. I've never heard any diversified gamer say it.


----------



## Minox (Aug 2, 2012)

My opinion? There are no worst genres, only people with different tastes.


----------



## Arras (Aug 2, 2012)

Why did so many people pick Music? Sure, Guitar Hero/Rock Band is the same rehashed shit every year, but it's not like those are the only music/rhythm games around.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 2, 2012)

Arras said:


> Why did so many people pick Music? Sure, Guitar Hero/Rock Band is the same rehashed shit every year, but it's not like those are the only music/rhythm games around.



They really don't even make those any more. I mean there's Rock Band Blitz coming out but that plays like Amplitude. Also Rock Band Unplugged was fucking awesome.

Also Audiosurf and Beat Hazard are both pretty awesome rhythm games. You may even consider Lumines or Chime rhythm puzzlers.


----------



## Arras (Aug 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > Why did so many people pick Music? Sure, Guitar Hero/Rock Band is the same rehashed shit every year, but it's not like those are the only music/rhythm games around.
> ...


I know, that's why I'm asking. Unless you hated music in the first place, why vote for it as worst genre?


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 2, 2012)

Minox_IX said:


> My opinion? There are no worst genres, only people with different tastes.



So true....i referred to fighting games (1v1) as the wordt genre for me but not because i hate the genre, but simply because i don't play them anymore, my taste in games has changed


----------

